# Finally grew a pair...First FOTDs!!



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok so I've been a member for over a year and have never posted anything. Not even a comment. Nervousness got the better of me. Anywayz, I finally decided to man up (woman up?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and start posting. So ::takes deep breathe:: here goes.......​ 

These looks are pretty similar, except the second one has a bit more going on.......​ 

(MAC or otherwise stated)
Look #1

















Mug
Revlon Colorstay Foundation 
MS Natural Deep Dark
Eversun blush
N.Y.C. Sun2Sun Bronzing Powder Bronze Mist


Lids
UDPP
Arena e/s
Soba e/s
Off the Radar p/m
Brown Script e/s
L'Oreal Lineur Intense e/l
Rimmel Glam'Eyes Mascara
Ardell Lashes # 26

Kisser
Stripdown l/l
Half 'N Half l/s
Nars Chihuahua l/g

Look #2












(Ugh, That damn shadow on my face is horrendous..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mug
Same as above

Lids
UDPP
Gesso e/s
Samoa Silk e/s
Soba e/s
Rule e/s 
Brown Script e/s
Brown Down e/s
L'Oreal Lineur Intense e/l
Rimmel Glam'Eyes Mascara
Ardell Lashes #26

Kisser
Stripdown l/l
Fresh Brew l/s


I'm a mess when it comes to taking pics of myself which explains why there is a lack of pics. Hopefully it will get better with time.........​ 
Thanx sooo much for looking!!​


----------



## tepa1974 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gorgeous! More FOTDs please!


----------



## saadia77 (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG that's gorgeous!! You shouldn't be shy your work is reallly good! You know you are gonna have to post a tutorial now right??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 7, 2009)

Great makeup...keep them coming


----------



## belle89 (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know why you were shy. Your looks are great! Your blending in impeccable.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Please post more...These are flawless!!! Love Love!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow soo beautifulllll


----------



## chelseypaige (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, you look flawless! amazing work =)


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 7, 2009)

Gorgeous looks! Please continue to post!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok....ummmm...you are going to have to quit the modesty act (kidding) but girl, your blending is immaculate!!! Beautiful looks!!!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 7, 2009)

I was the same way as you! I was a member foreverrrr until I finally posted and now I do all the time! Anyways, you shouldn't be so shy because your blending is great! These are both beautiful neutral looks, I think you should wear a red lip next time you do a similar look, you would look hot! Keep posting


----------



## nongoma (Oct 7, 2009)

absolutely beautiful! please post more!


----------



## User38 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very pretty.. I love the use of the mono colors, soft and sweet!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow...your skills are amazing. I've got a LOT to learn. Your skin looks F.L.A.W.L.E.S.S

I'm looking forward to the next FOTD you do.


----------



## fintia (Oct 7, 2009)

love them!! I got samoa silk!! i love it!!!


----------



## missboss82 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------



## starfck (Oct 7, 2009)

post more please ! your amazing


----------



## Brie (Oct 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

very pretty. I think you should keep posting! good job!


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 7, 2009)

please post some more, and tutorials! Your work is awesome!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't be shy, you look amazing!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 7, 2009)

ok, your eyebrows are amazing and i'm totally copying the 2nd look AND i demand you post more FOTD!!! pretty please


----------



## pharmchick60 (Oct 7, 2009)

You're blending skills are amazing!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG ur beautiful, girl!!  Please keep them coming!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW. I want to go buy these eyeshadows now.


----------



## joey444 (Oct 7, 2009)

Holy smokes!  Beautiful looks and your eyebrows are amazing!


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 7, 2009)

flawless.  you should know by now everyone's pretty much friendly here, so please post more!


----------



## shootout (Oct 7, 2009)

You're so gorgeous!
PLEASE keep posting!!!
Love your brows btw =]


----------



## DevinGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG.  Incredible blending & the transition between colors is immaculately flawless & just jaw-dropping.  Post more!!!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 7, 2009)

Your blending is flawless!


----------



## luhly4 (Oct 7, 2009)

can't wait to see more from you! these looks are so polished and 'clean' love them.


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Mrs.Timberlake (Oct 7, 2009)

i love it! you are so pretty!


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Very pretty!!! Everything looks flawless!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 8, 2009)

im so jealous of your brows they are fierce


----------



## deven.marie (Oct 8, 2009)

both looks are seriously perfect. i really hope you post more, i can tell you're gonna be one of my favorites!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 8, 2009)

gorgeous.  you are making me want samoa silk!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 8, 2009)

you seriously look like a living doll!! thanks for sharing, i think this my most favorite neural look this year!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 8, 2009)

You have to post more, omg! Your eyebrows are stunning ;O Love these looks, your E/S application is perfect!


----------



## Sophie040 (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing! Your skin looks flawless!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 8, 2009)

Your brows & skin are amazing! Love your liner skills too!


----------



## AjaAbeni (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG girl u have mad skillz!!!! i am in love love love with your eyebrows!!! can u come over an do MY makeup? lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 8, 2009)

woman you are hot and so are your looks! please don't be shy and post more


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 8, 2009)

sooo gorgeous.. i love these looks!!


----------



## kkb4u (Oct 8, 2009)

You look fantastic!


----------



## amyzon (Oct 8, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## rbella (Oct 8, 2009)

You should never be nervous to post here!  First, you are a part of the family, and second you are very talented.  Your makeup looks very good.  I can't wait to see more from you!!!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Oct 8, 2009)

Great job, I like both of the looks!


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Oct 8, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwww! ur blending is awesomeeeeeee! keep em coming!


----------



## PreciousOne (Oct 8, 2009)

oh emmm geeee!! You're gorgeous!! Please do tuts pleaseee!!


----------



## cazgh (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing!!

Really glad you plucked up the courage


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 8, 2009)

You guys are amazing!! Thanx so much for all the comments!!


----------



## gingin501 (Oct 8, 2009)

This is gorgeous!!!  Love it!  I am trying this look this evening!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh, this is sooo beautiful! Fantastic job and what a great first FOTD


----------



## nunu (Oct 8, 2009)

Pretty!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 8, 2009)

well i'm really happy to know that you grew some ! i love your looks , they're so brightening .


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 8, 2009)

Love it, keep 'em coming!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 8, 2009)

YESSSSS!!! post more post more!!!


----------



## brownubian (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG - you were nervous about what???! You are gorgeous - flawless makeup! Don't get me started on how fabulous your eyebrows look. Please keep them coming. I would love to see some tutorials.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## swedishlina (Oct 10, 2009)

These looks are beautiful. You better post more of your looks. I would love to see some tutorials for these looks. You better come back now you....


----------



## Candy Christ (Oct 10, 2009)

More more more! Your looks are flawless. Keep posting!


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 10, 2009)

Why have you been hiding?! Your blending is impeccable. Keep the FOTDs' coming please


----------



## ashtn (Oct 10, 2009)

looks amazing!!


----------



## highonmac (Oct 10, 2009)

your brows are impeccable and those shadows look so smooth across your lid, so pretty!


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 10, 2009)

You are so pretty and your eyebrows look great!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow beautiful, you did an awesome job. Love the brows.


----------



## shedonna (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would you stay in the dark?! You`re gorgeous and talented. Keep it up!


----------



## anickia (Nov 9, 2009)

loves it!!!!!!!!! you are beautiful!


----------



## JULIA (Nov 9, 2009)

This is amazing! Tutorial, please!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 9, 2009)

Girl you got skills! Blending is superb!


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful! Glad you got up the courage to show us all your talent!


----------



## kariii (Nov 10, 2009)

To die for.. Perfect blending.. amazing eyebrows! please post MORE.


----------



## Iya (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like it


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Nov 10, 2009)

Your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

Honey, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovely! Love the eyebrows too! Please do post more


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Perfection! You look so gorgeous!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Nov 10, 2009)

VERY VERY pretty


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing blending!! Impeccable. Love your brows. I'm already waiting for your next post!


----------



## tvbswifey (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovely, and your brows are bee-you-tee-ful!


----------



## bratface (Nov 17, 2009)

This is GORGEOUS!!  I especially love the 2nd look!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 17, 2009)

Your bad!!((the good bad lol)) and you need to know that!! Your blending game is batting a 1000 right now look forward to seeing way more from you!


----------



## Makeupguy (Nov 20, 2009)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## missmay (Nov 20, 2009)

omg thats beautifully done. im so jealos. please post more.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2009)

Everything looks great and so well done!
And I'm in love with your brows


----------



## Adidi (Oct 19, 2010)

tepa1974 said:


> Gorgeous! More FOTDs please!



 	 i agree ^^^


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 19, 2010)

very pretty.


----------



## summerlove (Oct 19, 2010)

pretty


----------



## internetchick (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful, and your brows rock!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 19, 2010)

tepa1974 said:


> Gorgeous! More FOTDs please!



 	What she ^^^ said!!!!  ;-D


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh.... this looks amazing!!  Great job!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 21, 2010)

This is GREAT!!! Such a dramatic NEUTRAL look! I hope to see more work from you


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 22, 2010)

so amazing!!

  	glad you decided to start sharing


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 29, 2010)

i want ur blending skills lol...u do beautiful work


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 30, 2010)

Girl Please! IDK what you were waiting on , those brows are fierce, soo lov'n the eyes.


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 6, 2010)

Great make up, and great brows


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Nov 6, 2010)

Absolutely perfect!!! Can't wait for you to post more FOTDs


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, someone who actually uses Off the Radar p/m... you're my shero!  You've inspired me to dig it out from my "what was I thinking?" stash!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

absoloutely gorgeous!!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 28, 2010)

you're so talented


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 28, 2010)

You are beautiful and I love these looks! I agree with all the comments about your awesome blending skills and that you should post some tutorials! 
  	I also had to say that I love that L'Oreal liner too. I've tried all these black liquid liners in the past year, spent a stupid amount of money on trying to find something new and better and ended up using the same one I had before I started which is the one you are using. L'oreal changed the brush that comes with Lineur Intense so it's harder to get a thin line. I figured Sephora would have to have something better considering I was using L'oreal in the first place, but it's so easy to use and it's hard to beat.  I'm just telling you this so you don't go off looking for something better too  ;P Save your money, lol!


----------



## Aqua2291 (Nov 28, 2010)

whoa.....you should definitely post more. i too need to post more as well lol!


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow! What in the WORLD were you worried about? You've got SKILLS!!! More FOTD's please!


----------

